# WGN



## UKWildcatFan (Apr 23, 2008)

Anyone having problems WGN HD? The picture will freeze for about a min then moves then freeze again.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

UKWildcatFan said:


> Anyone having problems WGN HD? The picture will freeze for about a min then moves then freeze again.


Yes. It's been really bad since it went HD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

129° or 61.5°?


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

UKWildcatFan said:


> Anyone having problems WGN HD? The picture will freeze for about a min then moves then freeze again.


Thaat only happens in the baseball games, everything else is fine


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Happened during Chapelle's Show, three times. SD was fine. Viewing on 129, SS 33.


----------



## UKWildcatFan (Apr 23, 2008)

James Long said:


> 129° or 61.5°?


How can I tell which one?


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

UKWildcatFan said:


> How can I tell which one?


Well, by your location in the country.

You're in eastern Tennessee, so most likely you're on 61.5. But don't quote me on that.

I'm in southern Illinois, and we're on 129. (3 hour drive to Nashville and 6-7 hour drive to Chicago...go figure)

129 is too far to the southwest for those on the east coast or near the east coast to see very well.

But yeah...actually both WGN and CSNC freeze up from time to time. Usually happens sometime during the 3rd out of a ball game in a clutch situation, so I miss what happens and that really pisses me off.

Go Cubbies!!! Go Cubs Go....Go Cubs Go...Hey, Hey, Chicago, what'dya say...the Cubs are gonna win today...


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

UKWildcatFan said:


> How can I tell which one?


Do you have two dishes or one?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

James Long said:


> 129° or 61.5°?


129 here.


----------



## UKWildcatFan (Apr 23, 2008)

heisman said:


> Do you have two dishes or one?


I have 2 dishes.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

UKWildcatFan said:


> I have 2 dishes.


Easiest way is to tune to the channel then go to the point screen. It will tell you the sat location, transponder and signal strength. If the number is really low, it may mean you need to adjust your dish point.


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

If you have a 722... possibly 622 as well....

When you're watching the channel, press "INFO" once and you get the info screen to pop up, it should be transparent. Press "INFO" again and it will go solid, and a little satellite logo will pop up on the top left corner if the info box, with a number next to it (110,119,129) ect.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Tune to the channel, press Menu-6-1-1 (for signal strength) works best on most receivers ... even those with both 61.5° and 129° in their system.

Signals via 61.5° are better ... with all the stuff DISH is copying there I've given up on 129° and it is (temporarily) out of my system. Too many lost signals.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

So here's my question: If I'm blacked out of Mets games in south Jersey, why can I watch Sox and Cubs games on WGN?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

RasputinAXP said:


> So here's my question: If I'm blacked out of Mets games in south Jersey, why can I watch Sox and Cubs games on WGN?


Which channel is blacking you out?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

WGN America is a national channel, havent seen any blackouts on it. If they're broadcasting a cubs or Sox game and you have WGN - you should be able to watch it.


----------



## UKWildcatFan (Apr 23, 2008)

James Long said:


> Tune to the channel, press Menu-6-1-1 (for signal strength) works best on most receivers ... even those with both 61.5° and 129° in their system.
> 
> Signals via 61.5° are better ... with all the stuff DISH is copying there I've given up on 129° and it is (temporarily) out of my system. Too many lost signals.


I have it on 129. The signal meter says 59 but has a message saying the software change is causing a lower than normal signal reading. This is on a VIP211.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

59 is fairly good for 129°.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

UKWildcatFan said:


> I have it on 129. The signal meter says 59 but has a message saying the software change is causing a lower than normal signal reading. This is on a VIP211.


I have a signal around 18 to 20 for the WGN transponder on 129 and that is on a clear day! Since I got my second dish pointed at 61.5 and pick it up there, all is well!!


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

garys said:


> Which channel is blacking you out?


When I had SNY, Mets games were blacked out because I'm in Phillies territory. I'm just confused because apparently WGN's allowed to ignore blackout rules.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

RasputinAXP said:


> When I had SNY, Mets games were blacked out because I'm in Phillies territory. I'm just confused because apparently WGN's allowed to ignore blackout rules.


Were all Mets games blacked out or just the games vs the Phillies? When I lived closer to Philly, I could not watch Mets vs Phillies on SNY but the rest of the games were fine, now I am in the NY dma and have no problem. Also the blackout rules for rsn's are different than those of being applied to WGN. On WGN if the Cubs don't want you to see the game, you would not see it. Yankees on WWOR and Mets on WPIX seem to follow what happens on WGN. When Rockies were on KWGN and Dodgers were on KTLA they allowed all views to see them but the Red Sox on WSBK did not allow them.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

garys said:


> Were all Mets games blacked out or just the games vs the Phillies? When I lived closer to Philly, I could not watch Mets vs Phillies on SNY but the rest of the games were fine, now I am in the NY dma and have no problem. Also the blackout rules for rsn's are different than those of being applied to WGN. On WGN if the Cubs don't want you to see the game, you would not see it. Yankees on WWOR and Mets on WPIX seem to follow what happens on WGN. When Rockies were on KWGN and Dodgers were on KTLA they allowed all views to see them but the Red Sox on WSBK did not allow them.


All of the Mets games, which annoyed the crap out of me. As it is the only RSN I get is MSG, which is great during hockey season.

I suppose I could spring for the Superstation pack for the what, 30 Mets games they have a year?

Beyond 'moving' to North Jersey, that is. And worse, none of the RSNs are in HD.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

I’m getting WGN off the 129° bird and have noticed a (pardon the pun) pronounced audio delay issue with “Corner Gas” – I do realize however that on that show it could be an "intentional special effect”. :lol:


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

AVJohnnie said:


> I'm getting WGN off the 129° bird and have noticed a (pardon the pun) pronounced audio delay issue with "Corner Gas" - I do realize however that on that show it could be an "intentional special effect". :lol:


maybe it was, i've never had a problem with Corner Gas


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I watch Corner Gas every night and in HD since channel was added. I have not seen any audio delay. I have WGN HD from 61.5.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

kal915 said:


> maybe it was, i've never had a problem with Corner Gas





garys said:


> I watch Corner Gas every night and in HD since channel was added. I have not seen any audio delay. I have WGN HD from 61.5.


Happened to me twice on playback of shows I'd recorded -- audio was out of sync about a half second throughout the entire playback.

Yesterday I had the rare opportunity to watch a show live -- no audio problems... Go figure...


----------

